# Need Scope Suggestions



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

My father just bought a ruger in 204. He wants me to find out what a good scope, in size/power/brand suggestions. He likly will never end up shooting this rifle, he has a habit of collecting and honestly has not hunted in 40 years but does occasionally shoot pistols in the back yard, mostly to show off how he is still a good shot, until I show him how it is really done then the guns go back into the safe until he forgets and tries to show me again how good he is

I was thinking about either a leupold or possibly a sightron if I can find more info on them, but open to all suggestions. TIA

Scott


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have 2 204s one is a Ruger 77VT with a 6X18 Nikon Buckmaster the other is a Savage 12VLP with a 6X24 Burris Signature, I guess it depends on how much he wants to put in his scope(especially if he might not shoot it much if at all) I really like Leupold and Burris myself, people say Leupold has lost a step or two in recent years but I havent seen it, I have several Leupolds and cant complain about any of them, I have seen a couple places around the net with specials on Sightrons on the last month or so, I have also heard people rave about the Bushnell Elite 4200 series which they say is every bit as clear with there optics as Leupold VariXlll and slightly cheaper, there are alot of quality optics out there I would look at them all and when you make up your mind go to one of the wholesalers around instead of paying full retail.


----------



## Davedacat (Apr 10, 2004)

Hello, this might be a little more scope than you are looking for but the Simmons Whitetail Classic is a top notch scope, it only comes in 6.5x20x50mm. matte finish. I own one of these scopes and can honestly say that it is nearly as good as my 2 Leupolds, it is bright crisp and clear .. .zero doesn't change from setting to setting... the one and only drawback I have encountered is the crosshairs are a little thick for me.... I do mostly long range target shooting so I like a finer crosshair... I would strongly urge you look into this scope if the specs suit you.... Midway USA often runs these for $99.99 .. when you see it you have to act quick they sell out pretty fast. I bought this scope based on the 5 star ratings it gets from the users... It is the best scope by far for the cash... Both my Leupolds cost $400 to $500 more and there is really not much difference except for the crosshairs... The only reason I own only one is that I am currently Leupold poor.. If you want to spend the $$$ Leupold is the way to go ... they are great scopes .. but, I would trade any of mine for 4 or 5 of these

I was shocked and amazed at the quality of this scope for the price... and yes its probably made in china .. haven't looked so I can't say

Dave


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Scott,

I have a Zeiss Conquest 3.5 X 10 X 44 available but I would need $425 for it.

I would suggest you consider the Burris Fullfield II scopes. I put one, Ballistic Plex, on my son's Savage MZ 2 years ago and have been surprised and very pleased. I was a Leopold man for 20 years and own a bunch of them but will shift my scope business towards Burris and Zeiss

Burris is US made also


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I had a 3.5X10 Simmons Whitetail Classic years ago and as was mentioned Davedacat they are a good scope for the money, as far as Simmons goes I was always partial to the 44 Mag series mostly the 3X10s, another descent scope in that range is the Bushnell Trophy series, there are alot of good scope deals on the SWFA sample list, a good part of those scope are factory demos that have been refurbished.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Kim I just purchased a burris scope and bino package. On the binos its marked China, on the scope its marked either Thailand or Philipeans. Oh well, must just be the higher end stuff still made here in the US.

Scott


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

For the money get a Nikon buckmasters or Monarch. Leupold VX3 are also great. Stay away from burris, ive had them all. If you want something in the upper range Zeiss is great as well as Nightforce, S+B and US Optics.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

im using a sightron 3-9x40 on my 17rem, love it! crystal clear and i've never had a problem with it. also easy on the wallet!

3-9x40 is nice for a carry around.. much more power it's hard to shoot while out humping around.


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

Leupold has a lifetime warranty.
Burris has a forever warranty.

You cannot go wrong with either.

I have 4 Leupolds.

The scope should cost just has much as the rifle.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I myself have not had any trouble with Burris and I have scopes in the Signature, Fullfield and FullfieldII series, Leupolds are also very good scopes in my opinion, the scopes by Zeiss, Nightforce and Schmidt&Bender are in another relm in my opinion, they are very high dollar scopes, Im sure they are worth every penny to the guys who use them, but for the average guy they might be out of reach price wise.


----------



## Dawitner (Apr 25, 2004)

You get what you pay for in a scope. I have both the Nikon Buckmaster and a Monarch. Both are great scopes and the glass is very clear. You also get the advantage of light gathering capability for those very early or late shots. I have been looking at the new Nikon Omega, shorter in overall lenght and has some nice features.


----------

